
Google is always listening: Live Test (or is Cortana to blame?) - spiderfarmer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBnDWSvaQ1I
======
pizzapill
Would Microsoft sell this data to Google? They have their own ad network.
Could be a Chrome background process or even a Android device laying around.

------
StefanFrost
How did this not get more points and comments? o.O

